# Modem Wlan Router mit schnellem Datentransfer im Heimnetz gesucht



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Guten morgen.

Ich habe mich nun jahrelang mit meinem Alice Router herum geärgert und suche verzweifelt 
einen brauchbaren Router der gleichzeitig mit Modem ausgestattet ist. 
Wichtig ist mir vor allem das ich im eigenen Netzwerk meine Daten sehr schnell zB vom PC auf den Laptop bekomme. 
Meistens sind das HD Material oder einfache RAR-Dateien da ich alles auf dem PC archiviert habe.
Bisher funktionierte upnp nicht da diese Funktion schlichtweg im Router nicht verfügbar war. 
Dadurch konnte ich nie auf meine xbox zugreifen die mitlerweile aber verkauft ist. Auch die Einrichtung vom Bluray-Player funktionierte bisher nicht.
Jetzt habe ich tagelang noch das Problem, das mein Funknetz gestört ist und dauernd die Verbindung abbricht.
Kanäle wechseln hilft für ein paar Minuten, muss es täglich ändern.
Dabei laufen alle anderen Geräte wie Handys, Ipad, Laptop, wlan Drucker problemlos. Nur am PC findet er manchmal den Router nicht.
Downloads funktionieren fast gar nicht mehr. Ich verstehe selbst nicht woran es liegt.
Gerät läßt kein Firmwareupdate zu. Bleibt dort hängen und ich muss einen Resett durchführen.
Sehr langsame Menüführung mit wenig Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten.
Portweiterleitung für utorrent macht auch zicken.
Ich schiebe es zum Teil auf das alter dieses frustrierenden Routers und meine mangelnde Fachkenntnis.
Selbst wenn ich eine stabile Leitung hinbekommen sollte, möchte ich unbedingt ein gut konfigurierbares Gerät kaufen,
das ich später mit einer 50 Mbit Leitung benutzen kann. Bisher nur DSL 16000 da im Haus nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

Scheinbar gibt es für mich als Laien kein Komplettgerät. Das eine kann etwas besser als das andere, 
wobei dort wieder etwas schlechter ist als beim anderen.

Meine Suche ergab bisher nur wenige Modelle

*AVM FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390 WLAN-Router*
*Buffalo AirStation Nfiniti Modem Router mit USB2.0*
Netgear DGN3500B-100GRS Modemrouter Wireless-N 300 (ADSL2+)
300Mbps-Wireless-N-USB-ADSL2+-Modemrouter

Der TP-Link ist noch nicht verfügbar. Der Netgear soll wohl Probleme bei dem Einrichtungsassistenten haben. 
Buffalo Airstation hat am wenigsten Datendurchsatz wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe 
und die AVM ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer für das was ich benötige.
Es gibt von TP-Link auch ein Geräte 450Mbps-Dualband-WLAN-Gigabit-Router der noch schneller ist als die anderen aber wohl kein Modem hat.
Ansich möchte ich schon gerne Zusatzgeräte wie ein Modem vermeiden. 
Aber wenn ich dadurch ein besseres Gerät mit mehr Funktionen erhalte, kann es ja nicht so schwer sein 
das extra anzuschaffen. Dann würde ich wieder vor dem Problem der Ahnungslosigkeit stehen 

Vielleicht gibt es hier den ein oder anderen der mir ein wenig bei der Suche helfen und mich aufklären kann über die Vor- und Nachteile der Geräte.


http://www.tp-link.com.de/products/details/?categoryid=1682&model=TL-WR2543ND


----------



## Kubiac (23. Mai 2012)

Die Router von AVM sind zwar teuer, aber sehr leicht zu konfigurieren und Sie werden auch regelmäßig mit neuen Firmwares und Funktionen versorgt. 
Vielleicht reicht dir die fünstigere Fritzbox 7270 auch. Sie hat, im Gegensatz zur 7390 aber keine Gigabit Lan-Anschlüsse.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Wie siehts mit dem Budget aus ?
Willst du die Daten per LAN oder WLAN transportieren ?
Letzteres würde ich dir auf jeden Fall abraten. 

Außerdem würde ich dir nicht raten, auch ein Gerät für die Zukunft, sprich VDSL zu kaufen.
Die sind unverhältnismäßig teuer (hab selbst VDSL) und es ist ja ich nicht klar, ob du überhaupt VDSL bekommst. 

Ich würde, wenn du auf Zukunftsfähigkeit setzen willst, nach getrennten Geräten Ausschau halten. 
Ein Router und ein Modem, damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi

@Kubiac
Wofür genau Gigabit Lan-Anschlüsse sind kann ich nur erraten. 
Denke mal das ist zum anbinden mit Kabel für schnelles Heimnetz oder?

@K3n$!
Vom Budget würde eigentlich alles passen nur sehe ich da keine Relation zu dem was mir geboten wird. 
Du schreibst ja selbst 





> Die sind unverhältnismäßig teuer


Die Daten müssen allein schon aus dem Grund per Wlan übertragen werden, 
weil unser Laptop nicht immer am selben Ort rumsteht. Genau so verhält es sich auch mit fast allen anderen Geräten.
Wieso ist es denn zukunftsweisend getrennte Geräte zu kaufen? 
Vielleicht habe ich dann Internet über Kabel, dann brauche ich sowas doch auch nicht mehr oder?

In erster Linie geht es mir um das hier und jetzt. Wenn du aber schreibst das es günstiger ist getrennte Geräte zu nehmen,
müsste ich erstmal wissen ob es egal ist welches Modem man kauft oder ob die zusammen passen müssen. Wie ist denn da der 
Preis für einen schnellen, leistungsfähigen Router ohne Modem?


----------



## K3n$! (23. Mai 2012)

Ich sag mal so, wenn du schreibst, dass du dir einen Router kaufen möchtest, 
der evtl. auch später noch VDSL beherscht, dann möchtest du ja für die Zukunft etwas haben.

Preislich günstig und auch flexibel und zukunftstauglicher wäre natürlich, wenn man getrennte Geräte nimmt,
also Modem und Router.
Der Router immer der gleiche, nur für den jeweiligen Internet-Anschluss brauchst du ein anderes Modem. 
Für Alice 16000 zum Beispiel ein ADSL2+ Modem, für VDSL ein VDSL Modem und für einen Kabelanschluss, 
ein Kabeldslmodem. Je nach Anbieter gibts das Modem schon zum Anschluss dazu. 

Wenn du aber nur ein Gerät haben möchtest, das einfach zu bedienen ist, das dir aktuell gute Leistungen erbringt
und ein Modem für deinen ADSL2+ Anschluss für Alice mitbringt, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle nach einer gebrauchten 
Fritzbox 7270 ausschau halten. 

Wichtig wäre aber zu wissen, ob du ein VOIP-Anschluss hast, also ob du über das Internet telefonierst oder 
ob du noch einen normalen Anschluss besitzt. Im ersten Fall hast du keinen DSL Splitter und dein Telefon wird direkt 
an den Router von Alice angeschlossen oder im zweiten Fall hängt dein Telefon am DSL Splitter. 

Bei einem VOIP Anschluss könnte es kompliziert werden, da Alice die Daten dafür, soweit ich weiß, nicht herausgibt.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Mein Alice Vertrag ist innerhalb einem Monat kündbar. Also wirklich gebunden bin ich an die nicht mehr.
Ich benutze ein Siemens Gigaset SL4000 das normal am Splitter hängt. VOIP brauche ich nicht.
Ich wußte nicht das dieses Modem für die entsprechenden Leitungen entscheidend ist.
Das läßt mich nun umdenken.
Also bräuchte ich jetzt erstmal ein normales Modem für meine 16000 DSL Leitung 
und den entsprechenden Router der Wlan hat und meine sonstigen Bedürfnisse erfüllen kann.
Gebraucht möchte ich aber nicht kaufen 
Hauptsache ich bekomme alles miteinander im heimnetz verbunden und das mit einem superschnellen Datentransfer. Oder geht das gar nicht per wlan?


----------



## K3n$! (23. Mai 2012)

Naja, kommt drauf an, was du unter "superschneller Datentransfer" verstehst. 
WLAN ist da nicht das optimalste. 

Was möchtest du denn übertragen ?
Wie groß sind die Dateien und wie lang sollte das deiner Meinung nach dauern ?

Ich sag mal so, bei WLAN steht zwar bis zu 300MBit/s, aber in der Realität ist das bedeutend weniger. 
Anders ist das mit einem LAN Kabel. Wenn dort Gigabit-LAN draufsteht, 
dann kommen die Daten auch meistens mit Gigabit-LAN-Geschwindigkeit an  (also mit ~1GBit/s)


Aber wenn du es jetzt erstmal einfach haben willst, dann nimm eine Fritzbox 7270: 
AVM Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7270, VoIP Router/ADSL2+ Modem, 300Mbps (MIMO) (20002403) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gebraucht gibts die für ca. 70-100€ bei Ebay. 

Eine Alternative wäre die 3370. Die Kann dann auch VDSL. 
AVM Fritz!Box WLAN 3370, 450Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beides ist nicht gerade günstig in meinen Augen. 

Wenn man ordentliches Verständnis und ein wenig Geduld mitbringt, 
dann tut es sicherlich auch ein TP-Link Router für 40€ + Modem. 

Soweit ich weiß, hab ich noch ein Modem rumliegen bzw. guck mal in mein VK Thread. 
Ich glaube aber, dass da das Stromkabel fehlt. Das gibts aber für ein paar Euro in jedem 
Baumarkt oder Elektromarkt oder bei Amazon. 

Ich meine, dass Mr. TurricanVeteran meinte, dass sei ganz gut


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Nun geht mir langsam ein licht auf mit der Datenübertragung.
Also mit wlan gehts normal nicht schneller als 300 mbit. Da habe ich oben aber schon den TL-WR2543ND verlinkt der wohl mit bis zu 450 Mbps machen kann.
Außerdem hat der das 5GHz Band. Vielleicht magst du da mal drüber schauen und mir deine Meinung sagen: TL-WR2543ND - Willkommen bei TP-LINK
Das es mit dem Kabel schneller geht verstehe ich ja. Aber der Laptop steht meistens am Bett oder hinten im Wohnzimmer, manchmal im Badezimmer usw. Da liegen natürlich nirgendwo Kabel. Deshalb ist mir das mit dem Wlan auch so wichtig. Überwiegend ziehe ich mir vom PC HD-Filme oder RAR Dateien auf den Laptop. Manchmal streame ich die Filme vom PC übers ipad. Also schon große Dateien. Derzeit dauert ein Film zum rüberziehen durchaus ne Stunde. Ich kenne natürlich nicht die Geschwindigkeit vom Router.

Kann man nicht ein Modem für VDSL kaufen was dann auch mit DSL funktioniert?

Vielleicht wäre sowas hier noch besser:
http://www.tp-link.com.de/products/details/?categoryid=2166&model=TL-WDR4300 soll dann zusammen 750 übertragen!?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> ...Beides ist nicht gerade günstig in meinen Augen.


Also ich finde die 139€ für die 3370 ganz i.o. Wenn ich dagegen so an die preise für blanke vdsl-modems bei ebay denke...



> Wenn man ordentliches Verständnis und ein wenig Geduld mitbringt,
> dann tut es sicherlich auch ein TP-Link Router für 40€ + Modem.


Es gibt auch tp-link router mit adsl-modem. Sollte bei Nosferatu05 später aber mal vdsl gehen,wird es kostspielig bzw. wird er dann einen neuen router kaufen müssen. Das problem besteht nämlich darin, das vdsl-modems im normalen markt nicht zu bekommen sind und bei ebay mond-preise fällig werden.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht ein Modem für VDSL kaufen was dann auch mit DSL funktioniert?


Wie gesagt, ich würde, wenn ich mir richtig sicher bin das ich in absehbarer zeit vdsl bekomme, zur 3370 greifen.
Bezüglich wlan kann ich nur sagen, grau ist alle theorie! Es ist zwar schön wenn der hersteller meint,das das wlan 450 mbit könnte,aber die praxis sagt da meist was komplett anderes. Von daher würde ich eher versuchen meine bedürfnisse etwas dem wlan anzupassen, da es nie so schnell wie eine kabel-verbindung wird. (zumindest nicht in der effektiv-rate)
Man muß ja den film nicht immer auf den laptop ziehen, sondern kann ihn auch vom pc streamen und rar-archive kann man als master auf dem laptop lassen und regelmäßig eine sicherungskopie auf den pc überspielen. Alternativ kann man das archiv auch auf dem pc lassen und über netzwerk damit arbeiten. Eine ständiges hin und her kopieren ist in meinen augen eher unnütz.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon. Bisher waren wir gezwungen einzelne Dateien nach und nach auf den Laptop zu ziehen weil unsere Verbindung nicht stabil war/ist.
Auch das rüber ziehen von ganzen Ordnern hat ewig gedauert. Streamen wollten wir dann nicht wegen dem ruckeln wenn ich am PC was mit max speed lade.

Bei so Ordnern ging es eher um Hörbücher für den kleinen. 
Mit schnellerem Datentransfer läßt sich doch bestimmt streamen und mit max speed laden 
oder ist das abhängig von der Leitung die man hat? Denn wenn ich derzeit etwas lade, 
kann ich nicht noch was verschieben weil dadurch alles total langsam wird.

Vielleicht hat mein Router gar keinen Netzwerk-Datentransfer was ja dann das lahme Rüberziehen erklären würde. 
Er kopiert mit dem speed den ich hier zur Verfügung habe (von 16000 kommen 12000 an) rüber zum Laptop. Dabei kannste das browsen im Internet aber vergessen 

Nochmal zum Verständnis. Die 3370 kann ich bei jeglichen Internetverbindungen benutzen richtig?
Würde ich alternativ ein günstigeres Einzelgerät mit zusätzlichem Modem bekommen, das im wlan aber schneller ist?
Denke da immernoch an sowas zB. 
TL-WDR4300 - Willkommen bei TP-LINK
Vorteil von AVM ist ja wirklich das die wohl sehr tolle Menüstruktur haben 
und vor allem besitzen viele eine was auch den Support erleichtert grade für Anfänger wie mich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> SBei so Ordnern ging es eher um Hörbücher für den kleinen.
> Mit schnellerem Datentransfer läßt sich doch bestimmt streamen und mit max speed laden
> oder ist das abhängig von der Leitung die man hat? Denn wenn ich derzeit etwas lade,
> kann ich nicht noch was verschieben weil dadurch alles total langsam wird.


Dann schaue mal, mit welcher geschwindigkeit sich dein laptop via wlan mit dem router verbindet. (start->systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter bei vista bzw. win7) Du scheinst auf 54 mbit unterwegs zu sein.
Was für einen laptop hast du überhaupt? Wenn dessen wlan-teil nur 54 mbit (wireless g) kann, dann bringt es auch nix wenn der router schneller könnte. Für schnellere transfers müßte das wlan deines laptops schon wenigstens draft n können.


> Vielleicht hat mein Router gar keinen Netzwerk-Datentransfer was ja dann das lahme Rüberziehen erklären würde.
> Er kopiert mit dem speed den ich hier zur Verfügung habe (von 16000 kommen 12000 an) rüber zum Laptop. Dabei kannste das browsen im Internet aber vergessen


Dem router ist das egal, was wohin muß. Der verschiebt jetzt nicht daten, die du innerhalb des netzwerkes haben willst, via internet sondern nimmt den direkten weg quasi vom lan-port zur wlan-antenne.


> Nochmal zum Verständnis. Die 3370 kann ich bei jeglichen Internetverbindungen benutzen richtig?


Naja...nicht ganz... Die 3370 kann alle adsl-varianten, also adsl1,2,2+,vdsl1 und vdsl2. Bei kabel-internet brauchst du dann natürlich ein vorschalt-modem. (das liefert dann aber der anbieter)


> Würde ich alternativ ein günstigeres Einzelgerät mit zusätzlichem Modem bekommen, das im wlan aber schneller ist?


Wie oben beschrieben,kläre bitte erstmal was dein laptop kann.
Ansonsten,wenn du einzelgeräte nimmst hast du das problem,das es kaum modems auf dem freien markt gibt. Bei adsl geht es ja noch (z.b. dlink und draytek bieten einzelne adsl-modems), aber bei vdsl wird es haarig. Es gibt da noch ein paar modems aus der anfangszeit (vdsl), aber das sind alles provider-geräte und eben nur über ebay zu bekommen. Dazu ist die technik dieser dinger zwar gut, aber schon ein wenig angestaubt.
Bei der 3370 dagegen ist der aktuelle dsl-soc (system on a chip) von lantiq verbaut (VR9) und der scheint derzeit das beste zu sein, was man hierzulande bekommen kann. (ich bezweifle aber noch, das ein broadcom 6368 besser ist) Lediglich das wlan der box ist bestimmt nur durchschnitt (antennen integriert im gehäuse=weniger gut in sachen reichweite) und die antennen sind wie üblich nicht tauschbar.
http://www.tp-link.com.de/products/details/?categoryid=2166&model=TL-WDR4300


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nen Asus Pro5IJ. Kann dir leider nicht sagen das dessen wlan-teil leistet.
Am angegebenen Ort stehen keine Zahlen. Nur Wireless network connection... habe win7

Habe nur das finden können in einer Beschreibung: WLAN 802.11/b/g/n


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Am angegebenen Ort stehen keine Zahlen. Nur Wireless network connection... habe win7


Oh...mein fehler... Klicke mal in dem "netzwerk und freigabecenter" auf "lan verbindung" (ist ein blauer link). Dann sollte sich ein kleineres fenster öffnen, in dem die link-geschwindigkeit steht.


> Habe nur das finden können in einer Beschreibung: WLAN 802.11/b/g/n


 Gut, also kann der laptop draft n und somit 300 mbit (theoretisch,nominell sinds wohl eher 100 mbit)


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

wenn es nun ein 54 mbit Transfer ist dann liegt der Durchsatz vielleicht bei 10?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

So ungefähr. Wenn du den laptop genau neben dem router aufbaust, wird es natürlich mehr und hast du nur noch gerade so empfang wird es halt weniger.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

ok habe hier ansich immer vollen Empfang wenn es nicht wie grade an einem IP-Konflikt scheitert  Hauptsache der PC läuft. Vorher wars genau anders herum. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.
Nun wo du weißt was machbar ist, bleibst du wohl bei der Wahl zur AVM?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

Da du erwähnt hast, das du derzeit überall vollen empfang hast, ja. Deine wlan-situation scheint ja nicht sonderlich kritisch zu sein. (abdeckung größerer flächen bzw. über mehrere stockwerke,stärkere hindernisse wie stahlbeton o.ä.)


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

OK. Würde die Auswahl anders ausfallen wenn mein PC mit Kabel verbunden wird?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

Eher nicht. Mein hauptargument ist die einfache konfigurierung und die möglichkeit sie an adsl und vdsl-anschlüssen betreiben zu können (zweiteres von dir gewünscht) und angesichts des dsl-chipsatzes sollte sie an deinem anschluß auch eine ganz gute figur machen. (wobei ich nicht weiß,was für einen router du derzeit hast)


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Es ist der ultra-hochmoderne-hightech Router mit Nanotransfer und Softwarelösung aus dem alten Rom. Nämlich das 1121 von Siemens bzw Alice


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

Hmmm...Nach kurzer recherche hab ich gefunden, das dein router anscheinend ein umgelabeltes siemens sl2-141-i ist. Die dinger sind eigentlich ganz gut. (hab ein sl2 auch hier und in meinem modem-test,welchen du in meiner sig findest) Allerdings erklärt das die niedrige wlan-geschwindigkeit, da das sl2 schon nur 54 mbit (wireless g) konnte.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Mai 2012)

Es ist aber auch schon mindestens 3 gefühlte 5 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb. Ich mag es nicht und einstellungsmäßig geht da nix. 
Jeder Klick auf einen Menüpunkt hat die Ladezeit von einem 54K Modem von damals.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (7. Juli 2012)

Habe nun einen neuen Anbieter- Wechsel zu Unity Media. Vorerst mit der 100.000 Leitung. Ich habe jetzt erstmal nicht den Router dazu genommen, den die anbieten weil ich bei Alice vom Produkt so enttäuscht wurde. Ändert sich jetzt etwas an den Routern die ihr damals vorgeschlagen habt? 
Kennt vielleicht jemand den UM Router?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (10. Juli 2012)

Müsste nochmal pushen. Würde gerne schnellstmöglich bestellen


----------



## Emerald Flint (10. Juli 2012)

zumindest brauchst jetzt ein kabelmodem das das wan signal zum router bringt oder gleiche inen kabelrouter.

die frage ist wo kommt denn das kabelsignal an? im keller oder neben deinem pc. kenne mich im kabelbereich nicht wirklich aus und ich vermute das ist auch der grund warum du bisher keine antwort bekommen hasst. da wird es aber sicherlich ein paar brauchbare tests im netz geben.

die umstellung kann allerdings dauern wenn du vorher dsl durch die telefonleitung bezogen hasst. ich sage mal so vom hören sagen her entweder die bekommen das gleich richtig hin oder es wird sich ziehen da besagte firma einen langen atem hat was techniker angeht^^.

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/40765/0/FritzBox-6360-im-Test-AVM-Router-mit-Kabelmodem könntest doch erstmal mitbestellen. ich vermute der test ist schon etwas älter und die mengel teilweise beseitigt


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2012)

Das Modem bekommst du immer zum Anschluss dazu, weil du das nicht im Laden kaufen kannst.
Dazu würde ich ein Gerät nehmen, dass schon einen Gigabit-WAN-Port hat. 
So kannst du dort gleich Engpässe ausschließen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo ihr beiden und danke für die Antworten.

Also zunächst muss ich sagen, das der Techniker sich sehr Mühe gegeben hat und ich nun fast die 100000 an Leistung habe. Liegt aber auch daran, das UM hier einen vollständigen Netzausbau hat.
Mein Kabelanschluss befindet sich im Wohnzimmer. Dort hat er auch alle Geräte angeschlossen.

Das normal ein Router mitgeliefert wird ist richtig, ich habe darauf aber verzichtet. Normal kostete der ca. 30-40 €.
Ich wollte lieber das Geld in einen stecken, der nicht so eingeschränkt ist, wie ich es von Alice kenne. Das war einfach nur eine persönliche Entscheidung, ohne überhaupt den Router zu kennen.

Was ich damit vor habe schrieb ich bereits. Eine Kamera wollte ich auch noch über wlan bedienen.
Ansonsten meine PCs, laptop und ipad. Am liebsten alles Kabellos auch wenn es dabei zu großen Verlusten kommt.

Ich hatte in Erinnerung das es ein wlan n router sein muss. Deshalb fragte ich, ob es bei den empfohlenen Geräten bleibt oder ich aufgrund vom Internet über Kabel nun etwas anderes benötige.

Gruß


----------



## Nosferatu05 (19. Juli 2012)

Guten morgen

Habe  ir nun diesen Router gekauft. Da es bei uns über zwei Etagen geht, hoffe ich, das er hält was er verspricht. Soll wohl einen guten Datendurchsatz im wlan Betrieb haben.

Asus RT-N66U N900 Black Diamond Dual-Band WLAN Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juli 2012)

jupp der assu hat in den tests bewiesen das er gerne mal auchan deadspots sendet, sollte der von der sendeleistung nciht reichen kommst um einen repeater nciht drumherum.
bedneke nur das er kein modem integriert hat und die firmware nciht wirklich ausgereit ist. habe meinen nicht mit den ISP daten füttern können sodass er auch ins netz gegangen wäre.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (19. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Firmware habe ich auch gelesen. Desweiteren gab es wohl probleme mit utorrent und mehreren downloads gleichzeitig. Ich hoffe das bekomme ich in den Griff. Wenn nicht ist Amazon ja bekanntlich sehr Kundenfreundlich.


----------



## silence52mj (12. November 2012)

ASUS - Netzwerk- ASUS RT-AC66U
My Net N900
Wireless Routers
Drahtlos - Willkommen bei TP-LINK

entsprechende Router gibts mittlerweile von fast allen Herstellern, ich würde mir auch den passenden Stick dazu holen! ps. mein AC66 lässt meine alte 7390 in datendurchsatz und wlan reichweite sowas von stehen!


----------

